# A new type of camera???



## CCericola

Lytro Launches to Transform Photography with $50M in Venture Funds (TCTV)


----------



## KenC

I saw something on this yesterday - mind boggling!

I was just having a conversation with someone recently who was saying that, now that we have digital, cameras don't need to follow the aperture/shutter speed/ISO model, but can process and present images in other ways.  He was advocating something based on the way we see, either showing only a small part of the image as being clear, which is what we are able to perceive at any instant, or the entire image in-focus the way we perceive it as the result of moving our eyes around.


----------



## unpopular

The technology has been around. It was only a matter of time. But I agree. It's crazy. The files must be absurdly huge.


----------



## ejaya

That is truly amazing


----------



## cguron

I clearly see the application in security and surviellance.


----------



## OhInsanity

wow that is unbelievable  how cool


----------



## Forkie

Oh God, I want one.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Here it is.

https://www.lytro.com/camera


----------



## unpopular

This is the future, folks.


----------



## Chann

Popular Science ran a short article on this. They predict this technology will overtake current digital cameras in the span of a decade. They also note that this was the same timeframe that digital cameras overtook film.


----------



## jake337

I wonder how well the files will print out big?  Also will it's dynamic range and resolution finally match film?  Especially medium and large format?


----------



## JKF159

If I'm understanding this correctly, this camera allows you to alter the plane of focus in post processing. Is that right? If so I dont think that this technology will appeal to "photographers" who currently use cell phones and do no post processing. Many people use point and shoot or even dslr's and do no PP. Is this breakthrough going to convince these people to buy software and learn to use it just so they can alter the focus plane? Maybe but I dont think so. 

  For advanced hobbiest and pros obviously we'll have to wait for this technology to come out in a high grade camera that can use high end lens. Regardless of what light this technology captures it all comes through a lens I assume. When this technology starts into the pro market they will have to address the issue of photographers who have spent tons of money on all of these high grade lens. 

Just being able to adjust the plane of focus, while very cool, is not anywhere near the only or biggest issue when making a photograph. It is about the light. The amount, direction and quality. This technology does nothing to assist with that does it? Maybe it does, I dont know.

If I could magically add this capability to my Canon then yes I would do it. If it means having to buy a new camera body to replace my Canon then I might when they are cheap enough. If it means canning my system and starting over then I doubt I would jump on it.

  If I were in the market for a $400 point and shoot I would check this camera out but I would still be most interested in image quality and this quality is controlled by the lens and sensor. We'll see.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

JKF159 said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, this camera allows you to alter the plane of focus in post processing. Is that right? If so I dont think that this technology will appeal to "photographers" who currently use cell phones and do no post processing. Many people use point and shoot or even dslr's and do no PP. Is this breakthrough going to convince these people to buy software and learn to use it just so they can alter the focus plane? Maybe but I dont think so.
> 
> For advanced hobbiest and pros obviously we'll have to wait for this technology to come out in a high grade camera that can use high end lens. Regardless of what light this technology captures it all comes through a lens I assume. When this technology starts into the pro market they will have to address the issue of photographers who have spent tons of money on all of these high grade lens.
> 
> Just being able to adjust the plane of focus, while very cool, is not anywhere near the only or biggest issue when making a photograph. It is about the light. The amount, direction and quality. This technology does nothing to assist with that does it? Maybe it does, I dont know.
> 
> If I could magically add this capability to my Canon then yes I would do it. If it means having to buy a new camera body to replace my Canon then I might when they are cheap enough. If it means canning my system and starting over then I doubt I would jump on it.
> 
> If I were in the market for a $400 point and shoot I would check this camera out but I would still be most interested in image quality and this quality is controlled by the lens and sensor. We'll see.



Nice styling for the hipsters, they should be able to compete with the other toy cameras.

Per CNET:

http://i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2011/10/19/Lytro_stacked_cropped_610x493.jpg


----------

